# April Showers



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If April showers bring May flowers. What do May flowers bring?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Pilgrams.
:lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

oh jesus


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Allergies.......


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard this one from andromeda the tv show.

Id rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------

